# Shower Spigot Leaks And Fix



## jeff28rsds (Jul 16, 2005)

While in Myrtle Beach, the connector for the shower started leaking. I could tell it was from up inside the unit. Upon dissassembly, I found out that the entire unit is really light and simple to tear down and reassemble.

The shower connector is on a larger threaded connector base under the plastic that goes into the body of the entire downspout unit. The threads are really thin on the shower connector inside the unit. There are about 3 threads on really cheap plastic. Turns out that somehow the unit had pulled almost out of the threads. Not stripped, just got cock-eyed due to someone pulling or yanking on it. Water would leak out behind the faucet, and into the wall. Water would then leak out into the hallway.









To be safe, If you notice water coming out from around from the shower connector, make sure it's not draining back in behind your wall..

1) To fix, I simply pulled it all apart, then re-assembled and used silicone on the threads for the shower connector this time.









2) Anyone know of a better unit, and where they bought it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds good, Jeff!








You didn't happen to take any pictures, did you?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jeff28rsds (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes I have images... Could you tell me how to post them into my messege? I have some small JPEGS, but I'm jsut not sure how ya'll add them into your notes?

I see the IMG tag, but what do I do with that? I do not have a URL/Site for the images?

I have so many Outbacks mods and maint. to do that I'm outta time to figure this image thing out <g>

Tx
JJ


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Click on your name in the upper left corner...

click "Edit my Profile" in the bottom of the page

Click "Your Albums" in the upper right

Click "Upload Image" in the right side of next page.

From here you can browse for the file you want to upload (stored on you PC)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Then, once you have uploaded the images onto the Outbackers server, you can use the image button to insert them in your message.

NOTE: To get the address to put in the IMG field. Open the picture - now in your Outbackers gallery - and right click on it. Choose 'Properties' from the menu, and copy the URL address. This is what you then paste into the IMG button field.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

